# vektor



## erzwo (11. April 2002)

moin ...

gibs in ps eigentlich ne möglichkeit bilder in vektor-grafik zu konvertieren 

thx im vorraus


----------



## AciDemon (11. April 2002)

nein...dafür brauchst du ein vektorisierungsprogramm wie corel trace. aber es gibt auch freeware programme...leider weiss ich grad keins...

[offtopic]wollte mich hier mal verabschieden...vorallem von mythos, an alle neulinge: haltet euch an den, aber stresst ihn mir nicht zu sehr..  er ist mal einer der photoshop im griff hat und nicht nur davon labert...

also dann...machts gut...  [offtopic end]

edit: ups...das sieht ja aus wie ein prä-suicide-post, sollte es aber nicht sein...


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

nicht gerasterte schriften sind in PS vektorgrafiken!

ne ganze vektorgrafik erstellt man im Freehand aso.......

da ja ne vektorgrafik nicht wirklich ne grafik ist sondern nur Koordinaten  

/ot
@acidemon
    wanderst aus?


----------



## shiver (11. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *nicht gerasterte schriften sind in PS vektorgrafiken!
> 
> ne ganze vektorgrafik erstellt man im Freehand aso.......
> ...



tja, gerade eben bemängel ich den inhalt deiner postings, schon machst du ganz genauso weiter.. toll hochi, fein gemacht  

@erzwo:

es gibt diese möglichkeit generell NICHT in photoshop.

wenn du vektorgrafiken von grund auf erstellen willst, nimm illustrator.

möchtest du fotos umwandeln, dann versuch dich mal an der "bild nachzeichnen" funktion von flash und exportier das ganze dann... müsste theoretisch gehen.

aber photoshop ist halt kein vektorprogramm...


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

@shiver

ich finde das meine antwort eindeutig... ok nicht eindeutig aber doch verständlich

was past am inhalt nicht?????


----------



## shiver (11. April 2002)

die frage:



> gibs in ps eigentlich ne möglichkeit bilder in vektor-grafik zu konvertieren



deine antwort:


> nicht gerasterte schriften sind in PS vektorgrafiken!
> ne ganze vektorgrafik erstellt man im Freehand aso.......
> da ja ne vektorgrafik nicht wirklich ne grafik ist sondern nur Koordinaten



alles klar?!


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

ok 

wenn du alles so ernst nimmst  HUI!!


----------



## shiver (11. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *ok
> 
> wenn du alles so ernst nimmst  HUI!! *



sorry aber dein offtopic und gespamme ist nicht nur mir negativ aufgefallen.
du hast ja schon eine verwarnung, und du reisst dich immer noch nicht am riemen...


----------



## subzero (11. April 2002)

moin...sorry..klingt bestimmt wieder dumm.....vektor...mhm...wasn das genau.... wie funtzen diese programme....

also..nich dneken da sich corel nich kenne..aber....was genau isda anders..????


----------



## Tim C. (11. April 2002)

eine vektorgrafik ist im gegensatz zu einer pixelgrafik nicht primär aus einzelnen punkten aufgebaut, sondern aus flächen, deren kanten durch mathematische funktionen beschrieben werden. Dadurch ist es möglich eine Vektorgrafik beliebieg zu vergrößern, ohne dass kannten unscharf werden.

Vektorgrafiken werden allerdings fast nie für fotos eingesetzt sondern eher z.B. bei Schriftarten und natürlich für Flash Animationen. Flash basiert zu 100% auf Vektorgrafiken.


----------



## erzwo (12. April 2002)

**g**

nanü nich gleich streiten   ....

just4info: habs mit flash gemacht


----------



## black-dog (12. April 2002)

@s.u.b.z.e.r.o

öffne mal die photoshop hilfedatei und such nach vektor... dann wählst du "bitmaps und vektorgrafiken" in den suchergebnissen.

adobe erklärt den unterschied ziemlich fein ;-)


----------



## fungo (12. April 2002)

Handarbeit ist immer noch das Beste!!

Wir hatten hier auch schoneimal einen riesen Post zu diesem Thema im Illustrator Forum


----------

